# Anyone Read Actual Books Anymore?



## Saphire089 (May 28, 2009)

Mods please move if in wrong spot, i wasnt sure where to list it.

I still do but I only do that because i can't find some books on Kindle.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Real as in physical books?

Yeah, they are about 10% of my reading for me.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

I just ordered two print books from Amazon. 

They both happen to be books that (I believe) are not available as e-books. Even if they were, though, I think I probably would have ordered the print versions. 

One's a biography, and one's a work of historical fiction --- I first read the latter one at twelve years old, so I have fond memories of that physical book. 

Still, I've probably downloaded forty or more e-books in the past year. If you don't include the free ones, probably still 25 or so.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep, plenty of them. For me it's 50/50. No solid system, but we have a great local Indie bookstore and I usually leave with a stack of books. I could probably get most on kindle, but I feel like I never would have known about some of them if not for the staff.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Absolutely. Love collecting them. The Kindle books are replacing my beloved mass-market editions because (a) I can control the print size, and (b) I download books I'm not necessarily intending to collect, just read for pleasure or briefly for research. I adore the feel and scent of hardcover books, but find I'm now purchasing only my favorite authors and items I feel the need to hold or save for my daughter.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I have some books I wanted to re-read and wasn't willing to buy them in ebook form.  Also, I just got turned on to the Janet Evanovich Stephanie Plum series (there are 18 books in the series at 8.99 a pop and I read them in a few days) so I've been borrowing the paperbacks from the library.  However, when I have the book propped up on the elliptical at the gym, sometimes I press the side of the page expecting it to turn.  Oy, I've forgotten how to read an old school book!

But if I were to buy a new book and it was available in print and ebook, I'd go for the ebook for sure.


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes - I would say a majority of my reading is probably still print-based because

(1) I like to read in bed, and I have this thing about not bringing anything with a screen (laptop, cell phone) into my bedroom
and
(2) I get a lot of publisher arcs which are paperback

I use my Fire for travel reading, vacation reading, and commute reading.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

If it isn't available on my Kindle I'm not reading it. I can't be bothered with the hassle.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep I still read printed books


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a lot of print books. Many I want to read, but I keep going back to the ebooks on my Fire instead. I think last year I only read perhaps five or so print books. The rest were ebooks.


----------



## John Barlow (Oct 16, 2011)

I tend not to buy too many paper books from bookstores.
I do, though, get lots of crime novels from thrift shops and bargain shops.
As J Konrath said, there's gonna be a glut of 'em as ebooks take over the world!

JohnB


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I still read/buy printed books. Most of the things I like to read (older SF and Mystery) are not in ebook format, so I either have to not read, or read printed versions.

Mike


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've read perhaps 9 or 10 paperbooks in the past year .... and as others have mentioned, usually when there isn't an ebook available for it.


----------



## SweetMarie83 (Feb 2, 2012)

The majority of the books I read are physical books. Probably about 75% hard copies and 25% e-books. When I finally get an actual e-reader, it'll probably be 50/50, but for now since I have to read e-books on my computer, it's a royal pain. I've always loved physical books...as great as e-books are, I'll never stop buying/borrowing 'real' books, because it's what I grew up with, and I love the feel and smell of them. That's just me!


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Approximatly 5% of everything I read.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

On my Kindle? Daily. Paper books? No.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

According to Miriam and Webster what you read on your ebook reader is not a book at all since the dictionary requires that it be in printed form in order to qualify as a book.  What we read on out book readers qualify as documents, since one of the definitions of a document is a "computer file containing information inputted by a computer user and usually created with an application" and our ebook readers are a type of palm top computer.  Intinst does not read books at all since they are all on a kindle.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bet M&W's definition changes shortly.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> According to Miriam and Webster what you read on your ebook reader is not a book at all since the dictionary requires that it be in printed form in order to qualify as a book. What we read on out book readers qualify as documents, since one of the definitions of a document is a "computer file containing information inputted by a computer user and usually created with an application" and our ebook readers are a type of palm top computer. Intinst does not read books at all since they are all on a kindle.


Dictionaries document historical usage, and always lag behind the real world. I'm not going to stop saying I read books on a Kindle.  

Mike


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Intinst and jmiked are quite right that is why English is frequently called the living language and is also the reason why in my rhetoric clubs we always use the on line version because its typically more up to date then the one on the book shelf.  Its gotten a lot easier to argue anything since the advent of smart phones which can surf the net, it was a real pain to lug those big dictionaries in for the debates and finding a word in the dictionary took time and one often lost debates because we could not find a definition quickly enough.  Now with the smart phones there are no dictionaries to lug around and and finding the word we need is a snap and arguments have gotten a lot more lively.  There is still something missing from the old days when we used to thump dictionaries at the podium somehow waving a blackberry is just not the same.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

I still read plenty of printed books. I've gotten into the habit now of reading two books at the same time, one printed copy and one e-book. I'll read the e-book during the day when I carry my Kindle around with me, but at night, I still like to curl up with a printed copy in bed.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I would, but all my physical books are in boxes, because I'm moving. So it's just ebooks for me for now.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Though I buy lots of eBooks, I still go to the library all the time. I can't help myself. I have hundreds of books on my nook, but I still have to get books from the library. It's like a disease. I'm a book hoarder, I admit it.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

All the time.


----------



## jwkitson (Feb 12, 2012)

I still do most of my reading from paper books.  Used book stores are one of my favorite haunts and it's hard to compare $2-$4 for a paper book vs full price for a DRM laden eBook.  Unless I'm going to be traveling or find a good cheap read ( of which there are an ever growing number thankfully) I tend to collect the paper versions.  While I can appreciate that eBooks allow publishers to re-release otherwise out of print books, I wish more of them were more reasonable on their pricing for older works.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Definitely. Nothing like the feel and smell of a good 'ol fashioned print book.

I always try to have a paperback going at the same time for each ebook I have (like the flexibility of having both options always going). I like to split it up.

Since I live in Germany English books can be tough to come by, at least older ones, and are pricier. The Kindle's a no-brainer for that one. For some books that I love, like Emily Giffin's works, I'll have read some as e-books but will go out and "break the bank" on the physical copies, too. All favorites get a spot on my physical bookshelf, of course!

Savannah Page


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I still have paper books but I just can't bring myself to read them. I read between 3-5 e-books a week though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

I only read the pretend kind.


----------



## VikiVenus (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes!  We go to Bookman's or Used Books a few times throughout the month and pick up some of our favorites.  It's sort of a tradition that we refused to give up even after getting a Kindle.  Also, if we are going to see an author, we like to buy their book and get it signed.  We haven't come up with a good way to collect authors' signatures on our Kindle Cover without it rubbing off.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

No, I have zero interest in reading a paper book


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Only if they are not available on Kindle, though it depends on the book too. Sometimes I would rather own something in print (usually non-fiction titles, or a biography by someone I admire).


----------



## Jim Chaseley (Feb 16, 2012)

I bought Conn Iggulden's lastest in hardback, because the cover looked and felt really nice. I ran my fingers over it, going "Ooooh, feels real!". But then, I ran out of the house one morning in a rush, and crammed the book into my bag, having forgotten to take the jacket off. Ruined it. Said to myself, "Why the hell haven't I got this on Kindle!".


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books (Aug 30, 2011)

I am a sucker for used books. Absolutely love my local used book shops and thrift stores, as my local thrifts have really great book sections. I do love my eBooks too, and I'm about half and half between reading eBooks and regular books, but sometimes its nice to just back away from technology, which often distracts me and I don't ever make it to actually reading. 

I love eBooks, for that moment when I know exactly what I want to read and want that instant gratification if reading it now. But I still love surfing through book stacks for some gem I didn't even know existed.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi, In the past I built up a library of hundreds of books, but these days -- living a more minimalist lifestyle -- I only tend to read physical books that have been sent as a gift or second hand books that are now out of print, often via Amazon. The last physical book I read was the novel _The Prince and the Sufi_ by BL Van Vors.


----------



## Anjasa (Feb 4, 2012)

I only read paperbacks that I can't get in ebook format now. It's more convenient to bring my tablet to work and have a choice of 200 books than have to choose what one I want to read before leaving!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Other than textbooks & quilting books, I haven't read a DTB in years. The K is King!


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

I really like the the e-book convenience - just finished reading to my son before bedtime on a digital device.  You get the built-in bookmarks, built in dictionary ... it's just nice and convenient.

But there's something about the physical book that I love.  I guess they're kind of trophies for me.  Actually just finished our basement this past summer with all sorts of built-in bookshelves for all my babies that have been sitting in boxes for the past 6 years since we moved into this house.  I get a very visceral reaction and memory looking at my books.  Just seeing the cover can bring back the memory of what I liked about the book (or hated).  Plus, what a great to talk about books with friends ... you can pull them down off the shelves and discuss.

So, if there's an e-book that I'm really enjoying, I may read it all digitally, but I usually end up getting a paper copy for the shelf.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Yeah I still read paper books but my Kindle is my prefered medium these days.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Love my Kindle but anytime I can get deals on physical books I grab them. Got Dragon Tattoo at a garage sale for $1.50. Now I'm reading my son's copy of To Kill a Mockingbird and The Hunger Games.


----------



## Pardco (Feb 10, 2012)

I have shelves of them in my home.
But for the most part unless a Title is not available as an ebook-
it's mostly Kindle for me.
Best,
Paul


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Always, and I always will. Just not as many as I did before getting my Kindle.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I still buy cookbooks and knitting books (with Patterns) - I want them in color and its just easier to make copies.


----------



## swlothian (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a whole shelf of real books that I still have to read, let alone the ones I have on our Kindle/iPad.  I love having the actual books to pick up, look at and read but the Kindle/iPad is great for convenience.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well for me Kindle books are actual books. A book is a book to me. Its about reading the story for me. 
And since I have difficulty reading smaller print in paperbacks, I am so glad I can read like I love to again. My joy is back and its all because of the E-Ink. 
I think the only paper books I might buy in the future are certain cookbooks or such.  

But I haven't bought a new paper book since I got my Kindle in 2008 and I only bought a few used paperbacks that just sit on the shelf and I can't really read them. Why did I get them? Because they weren't in Kindle format and I thought I could figure out a way to make it work. 
Thankfully a couple of them just became available as backlist titles on the Kindle.  

In the past though when I did buy paperbooks, I always bought used only. 

For strictly fiction though, I don't think I have any reason to buy any paper books anymore. Its all
E ink for me now.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Prior to trips I usually download a few books.  On a dive trip to Fiji I only had maybe 3 books and read them all before flying home.  I had to buy a paperback book in the Nadi Airport, $34.00.  I told the clerk this book cost @ $8.00 at home (where it came from to begin with).  He looked down at my feet and asked where I thought I was standing?  203 books on the Kindle, one book in print.


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

Last week I searched and searched and searched, oh and tore my basement apart to find my old paperback of _Logan's Run_. Wow I forgot what a fantastic "indy" story which inspired one of the greatest dystopian movies.

I have not been really impressed by the selection of non-fiction ebooks and since I always reading at least one no matter what's going on. Right now it is _From Eternity to Here_ by Sean Carroll.

Oh and the graphic novel Iron Empires Faith Conquers by Chris Moeller I'm reading from a recommendation to playing Burning Empires RPG.


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

Only when I go to the library. I actually got my Kindle by selling all my books books to half-price. My home feels kinda empty now.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

jaimee83 said:


> Prior to trips I usually download a few books. On a dive trip to Fiji I only had maybe 3 books and read them all before flying home. I had to buy a paperback book in the Nadi Airport, $34.00. I told the clerk this book cost @ $8.00 at home (where it came from to begin with). He looked down at my feet and asked where I thought I was standing? 203 books on the Kindle, one book in print.


I have not had that happen to me ever, thankfully.


----------



## trixycae (Oct 23, 2011)

I still have a pile of unread hardcopy books to go through before I abandon all hopes of buying hardcopies and resort to my kindle alone. Not sure if that will be a good or bad thing though.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, I still read quite a few paperbacks, though I admit I'm buying a lot less these days.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am currently reading an autographed copy of Roger Ebert's memoir "Life Itself."


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

I read plenty of 'actual books', am reading one now.  When Borders went out of business I loaded up on paperbacks.  I also buy paperbacks at Costco for half the price of the Kindle edition.  I then donate most of the books to the local hospital.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, I do. i.e.: I prefer Iain M. Banks in print as I collect his books. Same goes for other sci-fis and many other books. However I also read ebooks, but in many cases I prefer print over ebooks (Such as C.S. Forester's Hornblower series or Alistair MacLean's H.M.S. Ulysses is a "Print only" book. I never going to read them on an ebook reader.).


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll still go to the public library and borrow a book or two every once in a while. If the eBook is overpriced, I'll buy the paperback instead.


----------



## murphycc (Feb 7, 2012)

I have had a Kindle Touch for about 6 weeks now, but I still read hard books too.

While I love the ease with reading on the Kindle, I actually find that I get a little "bored" with the constancy of it: every 'book' is the same size, same appearance, same feel, same weight, same smell (hah), same type (even though I love the serif kindle font, I find that there are not many useful alternates I can use... the Nook Simple Touch excels in this area). Put another way, it seems like in some ways I'm reading the same book all the time!

I suppose I could buy a different Kindle cover and switch it out every so often, so at least I feel I'm reading something different.

I have a lot of hard books at home I re-read, and some books I check out from library. But some of the reason I read them is just for the change of experience I mentioned above.

-Chris


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

I read both ebooks and paper books and I don't see the big deal. I like ebooks for convenience and selection and variety, but some books I prefer to read paper. I don't think it is a question of either or. It makes sense to me to read both formats since each has inherent benefits to me. Ebooks and ereaders have greatly improved over the last couple years and moved from novelty with a tiny market to a much larger market.

I think they have about 15% of the market which is tremendous growth for a couple years. I guess that within 5 years they will have 50% of the market and then growth will increase slower. These are just formats and I think paper books will be a significant seller for some time to come.


----------



## horsebreaker53 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep, still do. Haven't made the switch yet. Wifey uses a Kindle app on her pc and she is hinting for a Kindle. I see a change on the horizon!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Sure do - reading a collection of SK books I just unpacked from a box in the basement. Starting with Thinner and stacking Carrie, Stand and IT to follow


----------



## AllisonKraft (Sep 13, 2011)

I love my Kindle, but still read mostly paper books. I get most books from the library, and since the majority of my TBR list are new releases, I can only get them in print. Overdrive doesn't seem to get new ebooks very quickly, and outside if indie books, ebook prices are too ridiculous thanks to agency pricing.

I bought my first Kindle because at the time, Amazon's policy was to price best sellers at $9.99. That's the most I'm willing to pay for an ebook, so I only tend to buy Kindle books now if they're on sale or indie titles. But I also rarely buy paper books, either. I admit it: I'm cheap. And addicted to the library.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

Someone tried to loan me a paperback a few weeks ago.  I couldn't figure out how to turn it on, so I just gave it back.


----------



## AuthorChristopherLong (Jun 20, 2011)

It's great to see so many Kindle fans still embracing both formats.


----------



## JD_Richard (Feb 22, 2012)

This is my first stop at plunging into Kindle mania. It's a nice thread. I confess that I love physical books--the written word.

Nevertheless, indicators of economic change are all around me. Three weeks ago, I bought a cache of lovely, timely, hardback books from the _dollar store_. Things like that and being driven, educationally, to embrace the new technology are strong--_undeniable_.

I use a plethora of physical, test prep books that I have ripped to pages, so that I easily tuck them away in my pockets to constantly study for the exam of my life. I have CD-ROMs too. Yet, the papers _feel_ better than sitting in front of the computer, which I know I must do to take the test.

Through the excitement and anticipation of getting a Kindle and discovering its uses, I wonder about the way that I learn. I make those loose pages mine--writing on them and setting aside those that need more time for absorption. That is one thing that I think I will miss when I get my new Kindle. It stands to reason that the same concepts apply to coffee table books, cook books, and the like.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't walk past a bookshop. I love horse books (non fiction), gardening books, coffee table books, astronomy books, natural history books, history books, etc etc and these definitely remain better in paper version so I can turn the pages and examine the photos and flick from section to section. I also buy the occasional big release book and like the bargain table. So, yes, I'm still buying and reading paper books, but I totally love my Kindle (and I bought one for my 21 year old daughter and my 75 year old mother - who is currently cruising and train riding through Vietnam and Malaysia for three weeks, her Kindle in her bag with the 100 plus books I put on it from my library).


----------

